

Radeon Gallium3D Performance Gets Close To Catalyst On Ubuntu 14.04 - dmm
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_trusty&num=1

======
dmm
AMD releases real documentation for their chips and pays programmers to write
free, in-kernel drivers for their cards. The idea that nvidia has better
drivers needs to die.

